# Adding Data Labels to scatter graph in PowerPoint?



## airplay (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi,

I'm trying to automatically chart a scatter graph in PowerPoint using a dataholder in Excel (i.e. a template where the user enters the data for the chart).

I then need to add data labels to each series collection - so instead of each data point showing the Y axis score or 'Series 1' it shows the name of the data point - i.e. 'Monday', 'Tuesday', etc.

The SeriesCollection property doesn't seem to work in PowerPoint...and I'm at a lost.

Here is my current code - note that the SetSourceData doesn't set the right data columns and I have to go in and press 'Switch Columns' to get it to chart properly.


```
Sub CreateAutomatedChart()
'********************
'*      SETUP       *
'********************
Dim xlApp As Object 'Sets Excel as Object
    Set xlApp = CreateObject("Excel.Application")
    xlApp.Visible = True
Dim xlWks As Object 'Set Excel dataholder as Object
    file = ActivePresentation.Path & "\Automated Charts - Service Area Awareness Summary.xlsx"
    Set xlWks = xlApp.Workbooks.Open(file)
'********************
'*   UPDATE CHART   *
'********************
Set scatterChart = ActivePresentation.Slides(1).Shapes(2).Chart
    scatterChart.ChartData.Activate
    For x = 2 To 32
        scatterChart.ChartData.Workbook.Sheets(1).Cells(x, 1).Value = _
            xlWks.Sheets(1).Cells(x, 2)                                     'X Axis
        
        scatterChart.ChartData.Workbook.Sheets(1).Cells(x, 2).Value = _
            Format(xlWks.Sheets(1).Cells(x, 3), "0")                        'Y Axis
            
        scatterChart.ChartData.Workbook.Sheets(1).Cells(x, 3).Value = _
            xlWks.Sheets(1).Cells(x, 1)                                     'Labels
    Next x
scatterChart.SetSourceData ("Sheet1!$A$2:$B$" & x)
scatterChart.ChartData.Workbook.Close
FileName = "Service Area Awareness Summary - " & Format(Date, "yy mm dd")
ActivePresentation.SaveAs FileName:=ActivePresentation.Path & "\" & FileName
End Sub
```
 
Any help would be very greatly appreciated! I'm at a complete lost here... 

Thanks!


----------

